# 240V legs measures 0V, but each leg measures 120V to the neutral



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you check in the incoming voltage?


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Did you check in the incoming voltage?


Yep. You probably lost a leg from PoCo.

Does the dryer heat or just spin?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The water heater does not have 240 volts (both legs live) to work but it (and all other switched on 240 volt heaters and stuff) passes through the 120 volts from the live leg so you can measure 120 volts from any branch circuit on the dead leg. Enough is passed through to run a few lights or some low wattage appliances but more of a load and the voltage (to neutral) will drop on the dead leg.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

On your other thread you said nothing about the heat not working, so based on this new info, I agree with the code guy and think you may have lost a leg.

After checking the incoming voltage, call the power company.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Did you check in the incoming voltage?


Checked incoming. Incoming is good. but one of the 100amp fuse is not working anymore. Going to HD now to get a fuse. Thanks a lot.

Does this all explain why the two hots is 0V but each hot with neutral is 110?Shouldn't some hot also be 0V?

Also, the dryer is working fine. Why? The dryer uses 240V and has heat. 

Thanks thanks!!!


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Code05 said:


> Yep. You probably lost a leg from PoCo.
> 
> Does the dryer heat or just spin?


 
what is"a leg from PoCo"?

Dryer does have heat.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

hohadcr said:


> Checked incoming. Incoming is good. but one of the 100amp fuse is not working anymore. Going to HD now to get a fuse. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Does this all explain why the two hots is 0V but each hot with neutral is 110?Shouldn't some hot also be 0V?
> 
> ...


Yes a bad fuse on the main line would cause this.

Dryer is warm or hot heat? I am guessing warm only.

Jbfan already explained backfeeding voltage.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

hohadcr said:


> what is"a leg from PoCo"?
> 
> Dryer does have heat.


PoCo is power company feed.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


hohadcr said:


> Checked incoming. Incoming is good. but one of the 100amp fuse is not working anymore. Going to HD now to get a fuse. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Does this all explain why the two hots is 0V but each hot with neutral is 110?Shouldn't some hot also be 0V?
> 
> ...


 You get 120 on some of the hots because the dbl. pole breakers are backfeeding through the 240v appliances. Turn off all the 2 pole breakers and then half the panel will read 0 volts.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Code05 said:


> Yes a bad fuse on the main line would cause this.
> 
> Dryer is warm or hot heat? I am guessing warm only.
> 
> *Jbfan already explained backfeeding voltage*.


I can't take credit for that, it was Allan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

jbfan said:


> I can't take credit for that, it was Allan.:thumbsup:


Well, it was one of you fellers. Old age, what can I say.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

hohadcr said:


> Stove stopped working, electrical hotwater heater stopped working, all heaters stopped working. (dryer works fine?? don't know why).
> 
> I tested the voltage. On the stove plugs, Meter shows 0V between the two hot, but 110V between each hot and neutral.
> 
> ...


The reason why the volt meter reads zero volts across the two hots,
Is because at the present both hots are coming from the same feed.
So no potential difference exists between them.
One is coming from one hot source, (normal)
The other is being backfeed from the same source,(fault).
Due to a fault / open circuit somewere.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Kool. Thank you all!!

I got a new fuse from HD and evertything is normal again!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Normally when I deal with fuses I genrally try to get one with time delay feature in there espcally with main fuses that can be a big curpits.

The time delay fuse useally cost more than one time fuse [ non time delay ] but it worth it with mild overload like motour start up etc.

Not all big box store will stock 100 amp time delay fuse in stock but non time delay sure they will stock it without question.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Normally when I deal with fuses I genrally try to get one with time delay feature in there espcally with main fuses that can be a big curpits.
> 
> The time delay fuse useally cost more than one time fuse [ non time delay ] but it worth it with mild overload like motour start up etc.
> 
> ...


"Time delay" means the ability to bear a little bit of overload yet not blowing the fuse?


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

hohadcr said:


> "Time delay" means the ability to bear a little bit of overload yet not blowing the fuse?


Not so much about handling continous overload, but they can sustain overload for a brief period of time. They will eventually fail at their rated ampacity (which is a good thing), but will not do so instantaneously.


----------

